# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Ron Paul and Family Accosted by TSA While Leaving Florida

## coastie

Ron, Carol, and one of their granddaughters left the GOP snake pit yesterday afternoon, but the State was not yet through with them. At the little airport in Clearwater, 8 TSA agents descended on them and ordered them not to board their private plane. First, the pilots, the airplane, and the passengers would have to be screened in great detail, because Romney might be nearby. After a long examination of the pilots and their credentials, the agents said they had to check the plane for explosives. One of the pilots noted that the plane, full of gas, was already a bomb. Then Carol Paul, who has a heart pacemaker, refused to be screened, and an aide started taking video of the whole rotten proceeding. At that point, the TSA backed down and let them through.

August 29, 2012

http://lewrockwell.com/rockwell/ron-...ention197.html







more:
http://www.digitaljournal.com/articl...#ixzz25E2iJnx6
http://www.thenewamerican.com/usnews...d-by-tsa-again

----------


## Paulistinian

Wow... I am speechless.

----------


## phill4paul

Just the establishment, like the government entities that held up the delegates on the bus, letting him know who is in control.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

THat they are leaving kinda sucks - Eolf was willing to have him on today - maybe give him that 15 mins of fame - even if it was only across one major network....

-t

----------


## tod evans

Not surprising.

----------


## coastie

> Just the establishment, like the government entities that held up the delegates on the bus, letting him know who is in control.



The only way I fear it will change is when people start defending themselves, en mass. 


This was a message.

----------


## McChronagle

> THat they are leaving kinda sucks - Eolf was willing to have him on today - maybe give him that 15 mins of fame - even if it was only across one major network....
> 
> -t


ron doesnt have to be there in person for an interview.

----------


## Carlybee

Rand wants to end the TSA...this is retribution (I agree with Rand)

----------


## sailingaway

$#@!s.

I'm glad they kept their mitts off my first lady, though....

----------


## jllundqu

A somewhat fitting and eerie occurrence.  A sure sign of things to come in this country.

----------


## sailingaway

> Rand wants to end the TSA...this is retribution (I agree with Rand)


Ron does too. So do we all.

----------


## phill4paul

> This was a message.


  Sure it was. What other reason? Do you think Rmoney and Co. will be getting the same scrutiny? Or do you think they will get a direct escort past the plebes?

----------


## coastie

> A somewhat fitting and eerie occurrence.  A sure sign of things to come reality in this country.






I feel so sick to my stomach today, and I have a strong stomach.

----------


## Endthefednow

Bastards!! it`s how the few will keep us in check in years to come

----------


## TrishW

I am speechless... so wrong.

----------


## affa

> The only way I fear it will change is when people start defending themselves, en mass. 
> 
> 
> This was a message.


Yes, it was.   A clear but subtle message to everyone reading it -- we can halt, search, and harass even your icon of liberty.   All shall submit.

----------


## RonRules

I wasn't even OK with the TSA frisking Al Gore, but dam it, lay off my President and his wife.

----------


## Lucille

When did the TSA impose themselves on chartered and private planes?  I knew they wanted to.

----------


## No1butPaul

> $#@!s.
> 
> I'm glad they kept their mitts off my first lady, though....


OMG - what a great slogan for our anti-Romney campaign "MITTS OFF OUR FREEDOM" ... or something like that!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Well, guess CNN's Wolf Biltzer, not getting his interview with Ron today.

----------


## Josalyn

Wow man, as if Ron Paul and his family is some kind of terrorist. He's a respected and loved U.S. politician, how DARE the TSA do this to him. $#@! them. It seems like this was done just to remind the Pauls that they're just as easily kicked around as us.

----------


## Carlybee

> Ron does too. So do we all.


I singled out Rand because he began his speech at the future rally speaking about ending the TSA..the day before the convention.

----------


## Anti Federalist

One last spit in the eye.

*sigh*

I live close enough to this $#@!'s (Robamney) summer place in NH, that this is an indication of how life will be 24/7 for all of us in the surrounding area.

Please, for the love of God, leaving all political considerations aside, do ol' AF a favor, huh?

*Do everything you possibly can to make sure Mutt loses in the fall*.

I'd hate to think I'd have to move from where I've wanted to live all my life, just because the state's security apparatus descended on me.

----------


## affa

> It seems like this was done just to remind the Pauls that they're just as easily kicked around as us.


No. It was done to remind _us_ that the Pauls are just as easily kicked around as us.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> No. It was done to remind _us_ that the Pauls are just as easily kicked around as us.


Very good Mundane, I see you learned the proper lesson from all this.

----------


## Bruno

I thought Ron was going to stay for Rand's speech tonight?

----------


## Sola_Fide

This is fitting.  In their eyes, Ron is an actual patriot. An actual enemy of the state.

----------


## Cody1

> I thought Ron was going to stay for Rand's speech tonight?


He'll probably be back, you know how Ron loves his flights back to Texas! lol

Just ribbing you. I thought he was gonna stay as well.

----------


## Matt Collins

> When did the TSA impose themselves on chartered and private planes?  I knew they wanted to.


Probably since it was within proximity to Tampa.

The great irony is that one of the reasons the Campaign got the jet was to avoid this sort of nonsense.

----------


## sailingaway

> No. It was done to remind _us_ that the Pauls are just as easily kicked around as us.


...

----------


## Romulus

Bastards. f the TSA.

----------


## puppetmaster

screw the TSA and DHS....they are $#@!

----------


## Carlybee

> When did the TSA impose themselves on chartered and private planes?  I knew they wanted to.


They are imposing themselves everywhere.  They have rolling x-ray machines on the highway in Tennessee to look inside your car maybe other places I don't know. They are a branch of DHS..byproduct of the Patriot Act.

----------


## jllundqu

I'm half pissed off... half depressed.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> They are imposing themselves everywhere.  They have rolling x-ray machines on the highway in Tennessee to look inside your car maybe other places I don't know. They are a branch of DHS..byproduct of the Patriot Act.


This is why, "well, I just won't fly" never was an option.

*TSA WILL BE EVERYWHERE WITHIN TEN YEARS*.

No form of transportation will be exempt, including walking. (Yes, TSA has plans to randomly search people walking on city streets and around large events)

----------


## July

Disgusting.

----------


## opal

*aide started taking video of the whole rotten proceeding.*

Where can we send this aide a TY note

----------


## Matt Collins

> They are imposing themselves everywhere.  They have rolling x-ray machines on the highway in Tennessee to look inside your car maybe other places I don't know. They are a branch of DHS..byproduct of the Patriot Act.


Cite your source please?

----------


## Matt Collins

> This is why, "well, I just won't fly" never was an option.
> 
> *TSA WILL BE EVERYWHERE WITHIN TEN YEARS*.
> 
> No form of transportation will be exempt, including walking. (Yes, TSA has plans to randomly search people walking on city streets and around large events)

----------


## libertyjam

> He'll probably be back, you know how Ron loves his flights back to Texas! lol
> 
> Just ribbing you. I thought he was gonna stay as well.


Doug had said yesterday that Ron would probably go home last night.

----------


## FrancisMarion

> First, the pilots, the airplane, and the passengers would have to be screened in great detail, *because Romney might be nearby*.


This report seems absurd.  Anything more credible with quotes from the Paul family?

Not trying to defend those TSA bastards, just looking for a credible report.  I actually thought this was a satirical joke when I read the first post. 

It this is all true, then its like trembling fingers at Lexington and Concord.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Doug had said yesterday that Ron would probably go home last night.


Well, one good thing, I guess that will quash any chance of an endorsement, eh?

----------


## libertyjam

Assuredly, I think

----------


## Anti Federalist

> This report seems absurd.  Anything more credible with quotes from the Paul family?
> 
> Not trying to defend those TSA bastards, just looking for a credible report.  I actually thought this was a satirical joke when I read the first post. 
> 
> *It this is all true, then its like trembling fingers at Lexington and Concord*.


Pffft...no it's not.

TSA fondles little children by the tens of thousands every week at airports all across the country.

_Boobus_ could care less, in fact, he embraces it and welcomes it.

The only thing you might be able to get _Boobus_ agitated enough to fight about would be if you took his TV, beer and "sail fawn" away.

----------


## phill4paul

> Pffft...no it's not.
> 
> TSA fondles little children by the tens of thousands every week at airports all across the country.
> 
> _Boobus_ could care less, in fact, he embraces it and welcomes it.
> 
> The only thing you might be able to get _Boobus_ agitated enough to fight about would be if you took his TV, beer and "sail fawn" away.


  In fact _Boobus_ is quite happy that a Congressman and presidential candidate got the pat down. "See there," they say "it's applied equally to all of us!" Without caring whether it should be applied at all.

----------


## rprprs

> In fact _Boobus_ is quite happy that a Congressman and presidential candidate got the pat down. "See there," they say "it's applied equally to all of us!" Without caring whether it should be applied at all.


Precisely.

----------


## Lucille

> Pffft...no it's not.
> 
> TSA fondles little children by the tens of thousands every week at airports all across the country.
> 
> _Boobus_ could care less, in fact, he embraces it and welcomes it.
> 
> The only thing you might be able to get _Boobus_ agitated enough to fight about would be if you took his TV, beer and "sail fawn" away.


So true.




> “They’re not the same Americans now. They crave authority,” he said. “They lust after regulation. They love being frisked, x-rayed, and felt-up at airports because it gives them a false sense of significance.”

----------


## FrancisMarion

BOOBUS



Is there a corroborating report out there?

----------


## phill4paul

> So true.


  Plus rep for the read Lucille...http://www.fredoneverything.net/Bob.shtml

----------


## Matt Collins

It's my understanding that Lew and Ron correspond frequently, FWIW.

----------


## Lucille

> Plus rep for the read Lucille...http://www.fredoneverything.net/Bob.shtml


Thank you!  How great is Fred?!  His piece on the Tea Party had me rolling...




> Worse—maybe worse—America bumbles about the world like a blind man, and doesn't know it. Its contempt for everywhere else, its inability to conceive that maybe other peoples and places don't want to be like America, leads to disaster after disaster. Washington was going to invade Iraq, which with gratitude would go all democratic and be like Massachusetts, and the other Arab nations would follow suit, and so we would remake the Arab world according to Fox News. 
> 
> Americans believe this stuff. There is probably no one in France, and here I include asylums, drains, and morgues, who could be so narcissistically stupid.

----------


## phill4paul

> Thank you!  How great is Fred?!  His piece on the Tea Party had me rolling...


 He's a hoot! I'm gonna have to reserve some reading for his compendium. http://www.fredoneverything.net/Enstupidation.shtml  Lol.

----------


## wgadget

I hope he made it safely through the hurricane!

----------


## EBounding

It really baffles me that the country is still tolerating the TSA.  At least with the wars, the Patriot Act, and the NDAA that's all "unseen".  They are literally molesting our kids right in front of us.  I just don't get it.

----------


## Carlybee

> Cite your source please?


Here's one..if I can find where I originally read it months ago I will post it.


http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/tsa?before=1320958834

This one in GA

http://www.big3news.net/2010/10/03/e...ism-operation/


http://m.csmonitor.com/USA/2010/0929...hit-US-streets

----------


## satchelmcqueen

bastards

----------


## musicmax

> Anything more credible with quotes from the Paul family?


This.

----------


## Maltheus

You guys are focusing too much on the TSA part of this story. The question I have is why would someone, asking us to tough it out with the GOP, leave halfway through the convention? Kind of a mixed message, if you ask me.

----------


## Carlybee

> You guys are focusing too much on the TSA part of this story. The question I have is why would someone, asking us to tough it out with the GOP, leave halfway through the convention? Kind of a mixed message, if you ask me.


Because the convention sucks?

----------


## michaelwise

Remember the 1.4 billion hollow point bullets the TSA purchased?

----------


## Valli6

> OMG - what a great slogan for our anti-Romney campaign "MITTS OFF OUR FREEDOM" ...!


I like it!

----------


## puppetmaster

> This report seems absurd.  Anything more credible with quotes from the Paul family?
> 
> Not trying to defend those TSA bastards, just looking for a credible report.  I actually thought this was a satirical joke when I read the first post. 
> 
> It this is all true, then its like trembling fingers at Lexington and Concord.



lew is credible

----------


## Anti Federalist

> You guys are focusing too much on the TSA part of this story. The question I have is why would someone, asking us to tough it out with the GOP, leave halfway through the convention? Kind of a mixed message, if you ask me.


Hmmm...

Valid point.

+rep

I mean, don't get me wrong, I'd bail out of that fascist snoozefest myself, but...

----------


## Lucille

I bet Ron was asked by the Romney RNC to not be there, in fear the Paulian excitement would steal the spotlight from King Mitt.  Being the gentleman that is, he obliged.

----------


## phill4paul

> I bet Ron was asked by the Romney RNC to not be there, in fear the Paulian excitement would steal the spotlight from King Mitt.  Being the gentleman that is, he obliged.


  Or, that he knew that the delegates were pissed and did not want to be there for any actions taken. Plausible deniability.

----------


## Lucille

Could be!

----------


## CPUd

They were tired of all the media wanting to interview Ron and Rand, instead of their vetted neocons

----------


## Bruno

Well, since Ron doesn't appear like he will be there to be embarrassed by his supporters' actions, GIVE 'EM HELL!!

----------


## Dr.3D

> I bet Ron was asked by the Romney RNC to not be there, in fear the Paulian excitement would steal the spotlight from King Mitt.  Being the gentleman that is, he obliged.


Does RNC stand for Romney National Convention?

----------


## KCIndy

> You guys are focusing too much on the TSA part of this story. The question I have is why would someone, asking us to tough it out with the GOP, leave halfway through the convention? Kind of a mixed message, if you ask me.


Maybe Rand's speech is a factor?

----------


## Working Poor

I think if people refused to fly and do not fly until they come up with something much better that would make it change. The sheep don't care...

----------


## rprprs

> Maybe Rand's speech is a factor?


I'll leave it to others to speculate on the particulars of this, but a factor, yes, it would not surprise me if that were a consideration.

----------


## jmdrake

> This is why, "well, I just won't fly" never was an option.
> 
> *TSA WILL BE EVERYWHERE WITHIN TEN YEARS*.
> 
> No form of transportation will be exempt, including walking. (Yes, TSA has plans to randomly search people walking on city streets and around large events)


+rep!  Folks want to know what to do know that the 2012 campaign is finally over?  *It's time to organize a systematic campaign to end the TSA by educating the public that they are irrelevant to our safety and a clear and present danger to our liberty*.

----------


## phill4paul

> I think if people refused to fly and do not fly until they come up with something much better that would make it change. The sheep don't care...


  That would cause many to give up their jobs. To miss the funeral of loved ones. To only vacation in the United States. It would also require all the foreign flyers to do the same. Ain't gonna happen.
  And, as has already been said, would require not driving, taking a bus or a train.

----------


## opal

On why Dr Paul left Tampa.. psst.. there's a hurricane between point A and Point B and yesterday it looked like it was still going a bit west..  Politics on one side.. family on the other side, where would you want to be?

----------


## jmdrake

See *this* is how it happens.  First they put this crap in airports and uninformed people like Whoopi Goldberg say "Well if you don't like it, just don't fly".  Then they when it comes out to the streets these same people say "Well since they've been doing it in the airport, it must be okay to do it everywhere".  The only way to fix this problem is when people are educated about the fraud that is the GWOT.  Here's the effect of focused education on a sheeple.

Before:




After:




Any questions?

(And yes.  Whoopi is still no friend of freedom.  Some wheels are so rusty that it would take a near miracle to totally shake them free.)






> Here's one..if I can find where I originally read it months ago I will post it.
> 
> 
> http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/tsa?before=1320958834
> 
> This one in GA
> 
> http://www.big3news.net/2010/10/03/e...ism-operation/
> 
> ...

----------


## jbauer

> They are imposing themselves everywhere.  They have rolling x-ray machines on the highway in Tennessee to look inside your car maybe other places I don't know. They are a branch of DHS..byproduct of the Patriot Act.


What?  I'm in TN and haven't seen such a thing?

----------


## jmdrake

> I think if people refused to fly and do not fly until they come up with something much better that would make it change. The sheep don't care...





> That would cause many to give up their jobs. To miss the funeral of loved ones. To only vacation in the United States. It would also require all the foreign flyers to do the same. Ain't gonna happen.
>   And, as has already been said, would require not driving, taking a bus or a train.


Before you can get people to stop flying in protest of the TSA, you need them to be fully convinced that what the TSA is doing is wrong.  The problem is that not enough people *really* believe that.  They think it's "bad", but most think it's a "necessary evil".  Until people know the truth, that the underwear bomber was purposefully let on the plane by our own government, that less invasive technology exists that would actually do a better job of stopping real threats, and that the "security" answer to terrorism ultimately means a total police state which would make the U.S. a virtual prison, until they understand all of those things we will still be in the same problem.  And if enough people understood all of those things.....Ron Paul would be giving his acceptance speech about now.

----------


## jmdrake

> What?  I'm in TN and haven't seen such a thing?


Did you hear about this?

----------


## Working Poor

> That would cause many to give up their jobs. To miss the funeral of loved ones. To only vacation in the United States. It would also require all the foreign flyers to do the same. Ain't gonna happen.
>   And, as has already been said, would require not driving, taking a bus or a train.


I bet it would take less than a month for the airlines to decide they could do a better job. If people would only fly in case of emergency and take their vacation by car and try to find an alternative commute it would not take long at all.

----------


## jmdrake

> I bet it would take less than a month for the airlines to decide they could do a better job. If people would only fly in case of emergency and take their vacation by car and try to find an alternative commute it would not take long at all.


Again *which* people?  Go to any random city in America, ask 10 random people what they think of the TSA and I bet you the vast majority don't like what the TSA is doing, but considers this all an "necessary evil" because they "don't want a bomb on a plane".  Until you crack that nut, the boycott you want will never happen.  Crack that nut and we can vote the bums out of office who still support the TSA.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> +rep!  Folks want to know what to do know that the 2012 campaign is finally over?  *It's time to organize a systematic campaign to end the TSA by educating the public that they are irrelevant to our safety and a clear and present danger to our liberty*.


*Opt Out!!!*

Each time and every time you fly.

Jesus, I was only one of 48 people (and they probably counted me twice) that refused the TSA "chat downs" in Boston.

*48 out of 132000!!!!*

That's just plain sorry...

----------


## Mini-Me

> *Opt Out!!!*
> 
> Each time and every time you fly.
> 
> Jesus, I was only one of 48 people (and they probably counted me twice) that refused the TSA "chat downs" in Boston.
> 
> *48 out of 132000!!!!*
> 
> That's just plain sorry...


Exactly how does that work?  I haven't flown in a while, but I was under the impression that the scanner is their first resort, molestation is what you get when you opt out, and opting out of that leads nowhere at best or an interrogation cell at worst.

----------


## coffeewithchess

The one thing I'm wondering, why were they flying on a private jet? Why not just commercial?

----------


## FrankRep

*HOT: Ron Paul Left Tampa Yesterday*


Lew Rockwell
August 29, 2012


Ron, Carol, and one of their granddaughters left the GOP snake pit yesterday afternoon, but the State was not yet through with them. At the little airport in Clearwater, 8 *TSA agents descended on them and ordered them not to board their private plane.* First, the pilots, the airplane, and the passengers would have to be screened in great detail, because Romney might be nearby. After a long examination of the pilots and their credentials, the agents said they had to check the plane for explosives. One of the pilots noted that the plane, full of aviation fuel, was already a bomb. Then Carol Paul, who has a pacemaker, refused to be screened, and an aide started taking video of the whole rotten process. At that point, the TSA backed down and let them through, to Texas and freedom.


*SOURCE:*
http://www.lewrockwell.com/blog/lewr...es/119363.html

----------


## Maltheus

> Exactly how does that work?  I haven't flown in a while, but I was under the impression that the scanner is their first resort, molestation is what you get when you opt out, and opting out of that leads nowhere at best or an interrogation cell at worst.


Most places I see still have two lines. Get on the metal detector line. Only ever got patted down when I accidentally got on the scanner line and asked to switch.

----------


## CPUd

> The one thing I'm wondering, why were they flying on a private jet? Why not just commercial?


It was to keep from being harassed by the TSA.  They started after Rand got detained a while back.

----------


## coffeewithchess

> It was to keep from being harassed by the TSA.  They started after Rand got detained a while back.


You still have to go through security, private or commercial...right?

----------


## CPUd

> You still have to go through security, private or commercial...right?


Used to be- not really.  Private planes often use smaller airports, and their focus is on the plane rather than the passengers.  Apparently you do now, it's what TSA is pushing for..

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Exactly how does that work?  I haven't flown in a while, but I was under the impression that the scanner is their first resort, molestation is what you get when you opt out, and opting out of that leads nowhere at best or an interrogation cell at worst.


You are going to get felt up if you "opt out" of the porno scanner or the "chat down".

My point is this: if just 15 to 20 percent did this, the whole damn thing would grind to a halt with back ups and delays.

Perfect solution?

No. 

But better than shuffling along like a compliant sheep.

----------


## FindLiberty

> I'm half pissed off... half depressed.


Then season to taste... but be careful, that's the recipe for bitterness.

----------


## michaelwise

Can we all agree the TSA should be the first alphabet soup agency we should eliminate?

----------


## devil21

I hope that video comes out.

----------


## rockandrollsouls

THIS is what we should be fighting. Instead, many here feel content to unleash their disappointment on those here fighting to stop this. It NEEDS to stop. When we bicker amongst ourselves, we lose sight of the true fight at hand.

----------


## fr33

You know you are working for the devil when a nice woman like Carol won't abide.

----------


## liveandletlive

this is intolerable, how dare these thugs lay a hand on the pauls

----------


## J_White

> $#@!s.
> 
> I'm glad they kept their mitts off my first lady, though....


i like ur new profile pic !!

----------


## Kylie

Bunch of self righteous $#@!s. Just one more poke, one more push.

I am so sick of it all.

----------


## Constitutional Paulicy

*Ron Paul Family Detained by TSA Again* 
Written by  Raven Clabough
_Thursday, 30 August 2012 10:25_ 




> For the second time this year, the Paul family has been harassed by the Transportation Security Administration. Rep. Ron Paul, his wife, and granddaughter were stopped by eight TSA workers at a small airport in Clearwater, Florida, and told they must be screened. According to the agents, the screening was necessary because Mitt Romney "might be nearby."
> 
> Observers say the implication was that the Paul family poses a threat to the Republican presidential nominee, Mitt Romney.


more here....... http://www.thenewamerican.com/usnews...d-by-tsa-again

and here....... http://www.presstv.ir/usdetail/258962.html

----------


## Carlybee

Ron looks tired    I wish they would leave him and his family alone. Btw...there's already a thread about this.

----------


## wgadget

I don't think he looks tired...I just think baby blue isn't his color.

----------


## sailingaway

> Ron looks tired    I wish they would leave him and his family alone. Btw...there's already a thread about this.


I think that picture was from Iowa or New Hampshire, earlier this year. I could be wrong, but I remember thinking I was glad he was eating something healthier than McDonalds when I saw a bag of dried fruit..

Don't you think they look a bit warmly dressed for August?

----------


## Carlybee

> I think that picture was from Iowa or New Hampshire, earlier this year. I could be wrong, but I remember thinking I was glad he was eating something healthier than McDonalds when I saw a bag of dried fruit..
> 
> Don't you think they look a bit warmly dressed for August?


Maybe so

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I think that picture was from Iowa or New Hampshire, earlier this year. I could be wrong, but I remember thinking I was glad he was eating something healthier than McDonalds when I saw a bag of dried fruit..
> 
> Don't you think they look a bit warmly dressed for August?


Ha ha.  Yes, I was going to say the same thing.  Old Picture.

----------


## affa

those chocolate chip cookies look GOOD.

----------


## bbwarfield

Pretty sure it's from Maine... He wore this track suit the day of or before the bean endorsement.... Pretty sure it's ll bean

----------


## Tinnuhana

Yeah, it's the L.L. Bean outfit. He gave a speech in it. And they're in the, what is it, suburban? Speech is up on YT somewhere.

----------


## jmdrake

> *Opt Out!!!*
> 
> Each time and every time you fly.
> 
> Jesus, I was only one of 48 people (and they probably counted me twice) that refused the TSA "chat downs" in Boston.
> 
> *48 out of 132000!!!!*
> 
> That's just plain sorry...


And how many of the 131952 did you ask "Why didn't you opt out"?  I'm willing to bet that most would tell you "I don't like this, but I think they have to do it for our safety".  If 48,000 people out of 132,000 knew, I mean *really* knew this whole thing was a sham, than at least 480 of them would have opted out or chosen not to fly altogether.  Maybe 4,800 would have agreed to that.  We've got to reach a critical mass.  And I don't get why out of the 15 dozen "9/11" films that have been produced over the years, we don't have one decent anti TSA film produced.

----------


## musicmax

Has this been verified by any source other than Lew Rockwell?  Looks like Drudge, infowars and New American are simply piggybacking on the Rockwell story.

----------


## low preference guy

If you are going through a pat down, you haven't really opted out.

----------


## unknown

In an empire of lies, truth is treason.

USA RIP.

----------


## fr33

> Has this been verified by any source other than Lew Rockwell?  Looks like Drudge, infowars and New American are simply piggybacking on the Rockwell story.


No but I think Rockwell is a close enough friend of the Paul family to be credible.

----------


## P3ter_Griffin

Sorry if this has already been posted.
http://communities.washingtontimes.c...mily-and-aids/
More at link:



> After the Republican National Convention, Rep. Ron Pauls family and aides were detained and interrogated in Clearwater, Florida yesterday.
> 
> Pauls family and aides attempted to depart for Texas when eight Transportation Security Administration (TSA) agents refused to allow their passage. According to Lew Rockwell, Paul's former chief of staff, agents first questioned the pilots credentials, then insisted the passengers and plane be searched for explosives. TSA agents did not cite any specific threat, but insinuated the Paul family was a threat to Mitt Romney, claiming the nominee might be nearby.
> 
> The pilot reminded agents the plane itself, filled with fuel, was a bomb. Agents persisted with demands that the passengers be thoroughly examined, but Carol, Pauls 76-year-old wife, has a pacemaker. *She refused to submit to a search* while an aide began recording the event. Eventually, the agents relented.


I love it.  Go Carol!!

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Wow, just wow......

A group of TSA agents attempted to stop Texas Congressman Ron Paul and his family from boarding their private plane at a small airport in Clearwater, Florida on Tuesday, insisting that they submit to an extensive screening and bomb check before flying.

Read more: http://www.digitaljournal.com/articl...#ixzz25E2iJnx6

----------


## opinionatedfool

This is way more than freaking ridiculous.

----------


## ShaneEnochs

I think this might be the 4th thread on this.

----------


## MelissaCato

Now that I see what happened to Jackie - maybe it was a good move to check for possible plants.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> I think this might be the 4th thread on this.


I searched TSA, Plane, Swarm and nothing came up.

----------


## phill4paul

> I think this might be the 4th thread on this.


 Then flag it and ask that it be merged.

----------


## Roxi

Yeah, I didn't see a thread on it either the day it happened, and I wanted to post something but figured it must be here somewhere. I searched about 10 different terms and couldn't find anything on it but the search function here has not been my friend in the past so I just assumed there was one and left it alone.

----------


## Dr.3D

I had to do multiple difference searches, but here is what I found.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...eaving-Florida

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...mily-and-aides

----------


## qh4dotcom

I'll be happy the Day the TSA is abolished and like to see the TSA embarrass themselves...but all of you making a big deal about the TSA forgot that they are molesting the Obama supporters....something has to wake them up. No pain no gain.

----------


## Akus

> Wow, just wow......
> 
> A group of TSA agents attempted to stop Texas Congressman Ron Paul and his family from boarding their private plane at a small airport in Clearwater, Florida on Tuesday, insisting that they submit to an extensive screening and bomb check before flying.
> 
> Read more: http://www.digitaljournal.com/articl...#ixzz25E2iJnx6


Good for them.
God know the Good Doctor could hijack his own private plane and fly it into something.....

----------


## Origanalist

> Yeah, I didn't see a thread on it either the day it happened, and I wanted to post something but figured it must be here somewhere. I searched about 10 different terms and couldn't find anything on it but the search function here has not been my friend in the past so I just assumed there was one and left it alone.


It's kinda hit and miss isn't it? I don't think anybody who posts here hasn't duplicated at least one or two stories.

As to the subject of the thread, it doesn't surprise me. RP pokes at the beast and the beast doesn't like it. Threaten to take away a power freaks power and they turn ugly fast.

Go Ron.

----------

